
10 Big myths of copyright explained - danteembermage
http://www.templetons.com/brad/copymyths.html
======
MobileDigit
Imagine I see you take a rock and stick and tie them together with sinew,
which you then use as a hammer to break apart rocks.

After seeing you build this device, I then build my own.

For me to steal from you, you have to lose something you own, so how have I
stolen anything?

